# Totem Plays Youtube But No Sound



## ter2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello everyone:

My sound works good on my laptop. It even works under wine.

BUT, when I try to watch youtube videos using totem in gnome, I have no sound. Totem works fine otherwise. Totem will also play flash videos with sound if they are local, but not over the internet. I noticed that the audio codec in totem while streaming from the internet is just blank. Info what so ever.

What can I do to fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ocean (Nov 30, 2009)

excuse me if i bump up this old thread, but i've the same problem.
anyone knows if there's a fix?

thanks


----------



## ocean (Nov 30, 2009)

seems youtube videos don't have sound at all, maybe some gstreamer plugin has to be updated?

regards


----------



## mickey (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe the problem is that newer youtube videos are encoded, using an audio codec, that the current swfdec plugin is not aware of. Or more correctly, the swfdec plugin currently in the ports tree.


----------



## expl (Dec 1, 2009)

Last time Ive checked VLC had much better support for playing youtube streams than totem(full seek support), at least I am using it to play youtube with help of wrapper app (http://kostas.islanderas.org/youtube-2-vlc/youtube-2-vlc.tar.gz check README for instruction how to use). Maybe when I have time Ill write a browser plugin to simplify the process even more.


----------



## ocean (Dec 3, 2009)

great! also youtube-dl + {player of your choice} can do the job


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

wow... and I was blaming my Vaio's card instead of trying the VLC hack.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 31, 2009)

What Vaio do you have? On mine (vgn-nr430d) I even cannot install FreeBSD 

But main question is what is an advantage to watch youtube with totem or vlc over internet if it plays fine in firefox?
I have another problem: how to watch or at least listen to it localy...


----------

